# Facial Expressions Interpreted



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

In the mood to go clubbin








Thinking about tommorow








Goofy








Sceptical









more....


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Devious!








Deadly serious!








Paws









All finished.


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

LOL MR POOCH! Nice interpretation... Now can you do me a favor and interpret this face for me??? 










LOL!


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

Mr Pooch said:


> Paws
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awww, that's my favorite 

Look at all those skin folds Aslan has around his neck and chest when he lies down  That's a whole lotta dogger there!
Blake looks so happy, I love his devious face


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

LMAO,Mudra that one is called *im going crazy,i need a bitch*

K,im beggining to think he is the devil!!!!!ha,i think Aslan shows the Neo in him when he is chilled out.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

POOCH!!!

Where is My Lady Fair????

I long to bask in the radience of Her Royal Majesty!!

the boys are lookin spiffy as usual...


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

LOL,thanks Zim.
Lady fair was'nt in the mood for photos,you know how you women are sometimes.


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

Bad hair day? You could have at least loaned her a hat Dom! Sheesh, do we have to explain _everything_?


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

HA HA!!
Shes too sometimeish that dawg and moany to boot!


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

aww..tell her she aint alone...im having a 'bad hair day' too...cops keep showing up at my place investigating my 'illegal dogfighting activities'....:...


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

moany and groany? hmmmnnn. Sounds like some men I know LOL


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> aww..tell her she aint alone...im having a 'bad hair day' too...cops keep showing up at my place investigating my 'illegal dogfighting activities'....:...


For real Zim?
Damm cops,aint they got muderers to look for and s***!



Dieselsmama said:


> moany and groany? hmmmnnn. Sounds like some men I know LOL


I can only  to that comment Ms


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

Mr Pooch said:


> For real Zim?
> Damm cops,aint they got muderers to look for and s***!



They say they have to at least talk to me but since this is the third time THIS WEEK they were like ok we will only do the bare minimum.

[heavy sarcasm]
Apparently I breed fighting dogs off of my two sterile pit bulls...  ...and my son is in grave danger of being chopped up and fed to my slobbering vicious pit bitches in whelp cuz human flesh makes for nastier pups...and they are even nastier when their dams don't have ovaries and they were concieved of pure insanity....[/heavy sarcasm]


----------



## Max'sHuman (Oct 6, 2007)

Love the pictures. I have to say even though I think Aslan and I would get along better, Blake has to be one of the handsomest dogs I've ever seen. Whenever I see his pictures I am convinced that if he were a person he'd be as good looking as a Brad Pitt or a Johnny Depp. Keep 'em coming...


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

Dom your dogs are beautiful. Such good looking boys.


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

Max'sHuman said:


> Love the pictures. I have to say even though I think Aslan and I would get along better, Blake has to be one of the handsomest dogs I've ever seen. Whenever I see his pictures I am convinced that if he were a person he'd be as good looking as a Brad Pitt or a Johnny Depp. Keep 'em coming...


Oh man for the Blakester there's no other but the infamous James Dean!! The sexy bad boy LOL I'll come back later and post my fav. pic for comparison, photobucket is doing site maintence


----------



## Mac'N'Roe (Feb 15, 2008)

hey Dom. Great pics! Blake is hot as ever...he's got the best clubbin look i've seen. 

Aslan is as majestic as ever...he's just ginormous! That paw picture is the BEST. so cute!


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

Great photos! I *love* Aslan's skin folds. Ever lost the car keys in there?


----------



## naoki (Jun 19, 2007)

Where is Bless? 

-naoki


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Greats as usual. Wow Aslan is so wrinkly now it seems. Blake is super handsome as always.


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> They say they have to at least talk to me but since this is the third time THIS WEEK they were like ok we will only do the bare minimum.


Thats a damm joke!!
Im not sure i would handle that situation too well Zim,i hate the police as it is.



Max'sHuman said:


> Love the pictures. I have to say even though I think Aslan and I would get along better, Blake has to be one of the handsomest dogs I've ever seen. Whenever I see his pictures I am convinced that if he were a person he'd be as good looking as a Brad Pitt or a Johnny Depp. Keep 'em coming...


HA ha,thanks MH,my Girlfriend actually thinks Blake is very ugly.



Darkmoon said:


> Dom your dogs are beautiful. Such good looking boys.


Thanks DM.



Dieselsmama said:


> Oh man for the Blakester there's no other but the infamous James Dean!! The sexy bad boy LOL I'll come back later and post my fav. pic for comparison, photobucket is doing site maintence


LOL,i dont even know who James dean is K.



Mac'N'Roe said:


> hey Dom. Great pics! Blake is hot as ever...he's got the best clubbin look i've seen.
> 
> Aslan is as majestic as ever...he's just ginormous! That paw picture is the BEST. so cute!


Thanks M'n'R,i like that paw one too,im trying to get all 3 paws together but its proving difficult.



Lorina said:


> Great photos! I *love* Aslan's skin folds. Ever lost the car keys in there?


HA HA,Lorina i'll have to have a look in those wrinkles and see what other lost property might be dwelling in there.



naoki said:


> Where is Bless?
> 
> -naoki


Here she is Naoki.
I only took one of her yesterday and as im interpreting facial expressions i think this one means f*** off.HA!












Spicy1_VV said:


> Greats as usual. Wow Aslan is so wrinkly now it seems. Blake is super handsome as always.


Cheers Spice,yeah i think Blake is a handsome lad.
Aslans wrinkles appear more when he is chilling but he seems to be growing heavier ones around the neck,quite neo'ish.


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

This is Blake's human counterpart, James Dean a famous actor who died 53 yrs. ago now, but is a legend, in my mind at least, on par with Marilyn Monroe:


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

He looks like he could be brad pits brother!!
I think of Blake as more of a Malcom X,controversial,handsome and Black.HA!!


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

Mr Pooch said:


> Thats a damm joke!!
> Im not sure i would handle that situation too well Zim,i hate the police as it is.


not a joke...the air is smelling foully of BSL around here...



Mr Pooch said:


>


*baskbaskbaskbaskbaskbask*

*bless*ed by my lady's presence..


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

Ah, but Dean's most infamous role was leading in Rebel without a cause


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Zim Bless thanks you for your *basking*.lol

K,sounds like Blake,now i just need to find his cause for being such a damm rebel!


----------

